# Difference between hitchhiking USA and Europe



## ChrisHitTheRoad (Jan 24, 2015)

I wrote an article on my website dedicated to the difference between hitchhiking in the USA and Europe. Hope it's useful for you.

Feedback appreciated.

http://chrisroad.com/guides/the-difference-in-hitchhiking-between-the-usa-and-europe/


----------



## Tude (Jan 24, 2015)

Hey cool info - thanks!! I'm sure there will be some new people out there reading this. Thank you!


----------



## soodoenim (Jun 15, 2015)

That like above doesn't work. This one should be better:

http://www.chrisroad.com/guides/the-difference-in-hitchhiking-between-europe-and-the-usa/


----------



## Hiceadha (Jul 26, 2015)

Trucks too of course, I mostly use truckers in Europe and sometimes sleep in the trucks. Got none in the US because of Insurance stuff they said. The constant changing of languages in Europe too is a major difference and how police don't care. The amount of Jesus people picking you up too, you wouldn't even get that around the Vatican in Europe.
In all fairness though the added difficulty in the US is justified given the amount of lunatics with weapons and the US media. Still it can be a lot of fun in the US and I meet some of the most generous people there, looking forward to getting back.


----------



## amines (Nov 16, 2015)

A big thank you. I was looking for a summary like this for a while, I've HHed most european countries and I'm heading to the states in about 3 weeks and I want to see as much as I can during my 35days stay and of course I want to HH. But I was a bit affraid of it, since it's a country I've never been to before. But now I feel more motivated and excited. Once again, thanks


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Nov 24, 2015)

I am glad @Hiceadha chimed in because I met him when he first got to the US & was certainly experiencing a culture shock as to the difference between the EU & the US as far as Hitch Hiking. I think hitchhiking is the most practical option with craigslist rideshares & cheap megabus trips combined. I am unsure if you use couchsurfing? I routinely use CS to surf places every few days/weeks when traveling around. If you already have a CS account theres no reason not to crahs with locals for free too. 

35 days isnt enough time to waste learning how not to get killed on freight trains. Riding trains requires experience, patience & luck coupled with lots of walking and occasional hitchhiking too.


----------

